# Borfor Forcat 2000 track skidder ?



## tramp bushler

Anyone know where they can be bought ???. 
. I can blame Cody for my near future poverty !!!!


----------



## RavensRoost

*Bofors Forcat*

Tramp Bushler, now don't go blaming me if you end up in poverty! Looks to be a neat machine...and a lot easier to find when I searched for Bofors instead of Borfor. Here is a link to a seller in Quebec, only one I could find:

http://www.lumbermenonline.com/viewnews.cfm?newsID=648


----------



## Greystoke

Now you have to watch this vid and see the cool little log trailer, equipped with a loader that you can pull behind it. Kinda lame video, but that does look like a bad a$$ little machine!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InYaqkYKR1c


----------



## tramp bushler

.Ya ! . Well , I,m pursuing it . As long as there isn,t any import restrictions . I may need to spend a bunch of time in Prudhoe to get some ,nothing going out money to pay for it . But that is a money making rig for me , if ever I saw one ... The trailer is great also , but it looks expensive also .... i wonder how long the tracks last , and how I would put a heater on it ...........


----------



## RavensRoost

Keep us posted, will be interested seeing you get one.


----------



## tramp bushler

Thanks for the link ... I like the pickup thing as . Being primarily a faller , I,m not into all the money that gets pissed away on HEAVY equipment !!!!! A skidder went by yesterday on a low boy . that was prolly a 2-5 thousand dollar move ... No Thanks !!!!! . My pickup is just great !!!


----------



## palogger

tramp bushler said:


> Thanks for the link ... I like the pickup thing as . Being primarily a faller , I,m not into all the money that gets pissed away on HEAVY equipment !!!!! A skidder went by yesterday on a low boy . that was prolly a 2-5 thousand dollar move ... No Thanks !!!!! . My pickup is just great !!!




Sounds kinda steep to me, around here a lowboy cost from 75 to 95 an hour pluc the price of the permit


----------



## PB

palogger said:


> Sounds kinda steep to me, around here a lowboy cost from 75 to 95 an hour pluc the price of the permit



Yep, my dad has to drive for an entire week or more to make 2-5 thousand dollars.

You have to walk, but have you looked into an Iron Horse skidder? Not nearly as fancy but probably much cheaper.


----------



## floyd

Looks interesting. Wonder if it comes with a grapple?


----------



## tramp bushler

That skidder was prolly being moved from the Wasilla/ Palmer area to perhaps Tok or Delta Junction . A 300-400 mile move . Figure a lowboy tractor gets 2 mpg if it,s lucky and diesel is 4.099 a gallon . Plus the driver cost , plus the trip insurance plus the tractor hours plus the trailer hours .. Ya , I would say at least 2k$ . Probably more ....... Are Iron Horse skidders on the web?. I could move a Forcat 2000 in the back of my pickup while going to work a new contract ......


----------



## PB

Here is the iron horse. 

http://www.tiltonequipment.com/html/transporters.htm


----------



## bullbuck

im thinking a sheet or two of 5/8 plywood,maybe a half a sheet of lexan(foor the windshield,back window,and door windows,three four sticks of either light or heavy guage 2x2 tubing,few hinges and self tappers,and i think you could have an enclosed cab in a day or so,thats a neat machine tramp,i hope you get one,it looks bad ass


----------



## 2dogs

http://www.tremzac.com/client/page2.asp?page=85&clef=93&Clef2=15

The youtube vid is pretty cool.


----------



## slowp

It looks like a mini FMC. Can I have one too?


----------



## tramp bushler

This guy looks like he has the right idea . Got a propane heater on it it looks like ..http://www.tremzac.com/client/uploads/84/997264323162413_skidder_logger_12_G.jpg
. The Forcat 2000 with the 27 horse engine is the one I want , not the bigger one with the Perkins diesel ....... The getting bigger and bigger is not what I,m after ...If I can,t load it into my 3/4th ton Dodge it looses alot of it,s appeal to me ..


----------



## tramp bushler

Would need to put the propane tank by the exhaust to keep it warm enough to flow ...


----------



## Hddnis

Maybe you could rig up a heat exchanger for the exhaust so it can blow warm air for you. The old volkswagens had heat like that, basically some sheet metal around a pipe with some flex ducting.



Mr. HE


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya , thats a good idea. . Also run a line to the hydraulic resivour . Beins it is all hydraulic drive , gotta keep the fluid warm enough to flow ... It would cause me to get a tight barrel stove and a Cosco vehicle tent .... Park it inside at night and stoke the stove ... Lots of limbs for firewood out there ... Maybe build a portable garage on a trailer that is insulated come summer .. It would be nice to have a warm mobile small shop .... The machine would last alot longer also ....


----------



## Hddnis

My trailers for my mowers are all enclosed. Real nice in a downpour or the winter. The mowers run snowplows when we get a storm. 

They are a fairly lightweight steel frame with a pre-painted aluminum skin that is screwed on with self taping screws. Inside walls are 3/8" plywood. The floor is 1" subfloor plywood with T&G edges so it is weather tight. My trailers are not insulated, but it would be very easy to put a few inches of foam inside the walls. They are basically like a stickbuilt home and a guy with basic shop skills could put one together very reasonable.

We started putting one together with a propane stove, small counter, water cooler, ice chest and a locking cupboard. It was nice at lunch time, we'd be in out of the weather, cooking a hot lunch, live like kings. If a machine broke down and it could limp back to the trailer there were plenty of tools and it was dry.



Mr. HE


----------



## hanniedog

The local CCC camp had something similar it was made by Bombarier (spelling). You might find one of them for allot less money. One sold at auction locally a year ago. Brought around $3000 it had a six or so ft snow blade and a cab.


----------



## 2dogs

There is or just was a converted Bombardie on ebay.


----------



## joesawer

Have you ever seen the heat tubes for bulldozers. They go in front of the radiator and form a duct that blows the warm air back on to you while you are operating it.
I have put a tarp around me with it blowing under it and just my head sticking out and about baked. I had to rig a string to choke it down to keep it from cooking me.


----------



## Barnie

I looked into one of these before also and the price tag was a little much for me but I'm sure you would get your money out of it in the long run, it was $27,000 when I priced three years ago.


----------



## tramp bushler

I have talked on the phone to a guy from the company who is makeing or selling them .. They are working on a dealership in Whitehorse , which would save alot in shipping . Tho I would drive the Ford to Quebec to pick one up and drive home ........ If NAFTA either works for me , or at least not against me ............
If something totally goes haywire , I'll have to find some small dozer ..... There is lots of beattel killed spruce that has blown down, "stump rot" . Tho a tractor would have some advantages to my snow machine , it isn,t as limb proof as a dozer or skidder ... And they usually are just as wide .... The narrow ness of this Forcat 2000 is a major asset . . ... There are lots of various tracked vehicles here . some would be great , but none are really as ideal as this Forcat 2000 ..........This is really an ideal machine .....


----------



## Metals406

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LSbL1K-_f_Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LSbL1K-_f_Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Cletuspsc

I would just go out and find a nice old JD 350 or somthing of that matter. for 27000 you can get a dam nice older dozer.


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya , that is an option . I know a guy who has a nice little 350 Case , But , I,m not a very enthusiastic mechanic , and I know that I could make it pay .. I mean , how much is a new full size wheel skidder .......// But my niche is it,s small , narrow size .. Same width as my 4 wheeler basically , I can haul it in my pickup .!!!! And it already has a winch and arch on it ..


----------



## ithica

*Forcat*

I think they have changed the name to OXTRAC , they have a dealer in Virginia, also in Western Canada. The company that makes it is called Tremzac. I have one of their diesel units and I love the thing . For the size of the machine it can pull logs that are disproportional for the machine. I work in northern ontario and it gets butt cold up here, and I have had no issues starting the machine in cold weather.


----------



## tramp bushler

*A real owner .. Have I got some ? 4 u*



ithica said:


> I think they have changed the name to OXTRAC , they have a dealer in Virginia, also in Western Canada. The company that makes it is called Tremzac. I have one of their diesel units and I love the thing . For the size of the machine it can pull logs that are disproportional for the machine. I work in northern ontario and it gets butt cold up here, and I have had no issues starting the machine in cold weather.


.

.
. I have been talking to Shawn on the phone and a distributer is supposed to call me today . I am hopeing to keep the thing little enough to be affordable . But still and all , even at the retail price it is profitable .( as long as the gub mint doesn't make some law against burning firewood ........ ithica , how long have you been useing yours . Can you post any pics ?????? Is yours the gas powered model or the Perkins diesel model ... I wish they still had the gas powered model available .......Any info would be seriously appreciated .


----------



## tramp bushler

*Come on Ithaca !!*

.. Come on buddy , help me out here .. We need info ... It was OX Trac ., they got bought into Forcat as I understand it . They no longer make the nice little Forcat 2000 with the Kohler gas engine . Now they are basically the OXtrac , but called Forcat D36 . They have a 36 horse Perkins diesel in them now . ..... they weigh 1500 lbs more than the little 2000 model ..... Why does every company have to size things out of existance ..... They did that with 4 wheelers and sno gos too .. Oh and the price , now they are 44,000 Canadian . At least NAFTA isn,t screwing anyone if I purchase or lease one ... The company sells a skidder ,so they make another ,which keeps manufacturing jobs going .. I get a skidder , which I wouldn,t if I had to pay 5 or 10 % tarrif on ......... I hate taxes !!!...... I sure did like the little 27 horse model tho . Big old fat square hood on the D36 .  ugly .. Thanks Metals for posting the vid ... I guess they just sold one to some logger in Libby Montana ..... Tarzan , how far are you from Libby ???????


----------



## ithica

I've had mine for a little under a year now, I do mostly pine stand thinning with it , you can't get a better machine for that , I can skid materials out of very tight plantations and once I've gone through you can't even tell I was there.As for cold it has a block heater , I've never had any starting issues. The glow plug heat time is decided by the operator. Turn the key to the left and hold for as long as you want.
I have never taken the time to get any pictures, but I will try and get some up for you, mine is the Perkins diesel Forcat 36D. As for the Company they have been good to me so far, Shawn did not sell me my unit but I've spoke with him , he seems like a straight shooter. I have gotten quite a few jobs from gouvernment and municipalities because of the low impact .Hope that helps Tramp bushler.


----------



## ithica

http://www.tremzac.com/client/page2.asp?page=85&clef=93&Clef2=15&p=3.30432653427124E-02 

Copy and paste this link there are lots of pictures on the Tremzac website.


----------



## oldchuck

I took a pretty good look at the Forcat a couple of years ago at the farm show. They were only making the smaller gas model then. I liked it but I thought it was a bit small and limited for the price. The larger diesel looks like a better deal maybe. So how much does one cost?


----------



## ithica

I paid 44500 CND for mine thats 42,003.55 US at todays rate,


----------



## tramp bushler

. The limited part is what I,m after . If I wanted a great big skidder , I,de buy a used 518 Cat or Medium large size Timberjack ect. . Even the gas model is at least a half cord skidder . As I sell retail . there is only just so much I can turn over and the Forcat will easily log 4 cord a day . Probably 4 cord per hour .. That will more than quadruple my production ... Plus the lower price is real nice ... That $,44,000 Canadian was the price Shawn roughly quoted to me also .... .. I am still very interested in the machine . If they have a lease program and a dealer in Whitehorse , or even Alaska That would be the cats meow ....... I didn,t know it had a block heater .. I,m very interested in the low impact of the machine .... I will prolly be able to do likewise with contracts due to its low impact .... Ithaca ; How big a turn will it yard per turn ..... I am clueless as to what cubic meters is , but what about cords . I spose I should get the Construction Master calc .out and convert m3 to cords ....I really appreciate your replies ... Is the machine paying for itself ...????? Any problems .... What about the tracks ??


----------



## tramp bushler

oh , how much fuel per hour ???? Thank You .


----------



## oldchuck

Thanks, Ithica.

I'm looking for a low impact vehicle too and that really calls for tracks. I'm torn though between the Forcat (or whatever they are calling it) and a 60 or 70 HP tracked skidsteer, perhaps an ASV. I'm wondering if somebody would like to comment on the pluses and minuses of these alternatives.


----------



## tramp bushler

The problem with a skid steer is they are designed to work basically pushing forward, lifting and carrying/dumping . And working in confined spaces going forward . . It,s hard to look backwards in a slid steer ... A tracked skid steer is better than a non tracked model , but it is still not a skidder .... A log loader , yes , but not for dragging logs out of the woods where you have to weave your way thru the trees ..... I,ve run skid steers alot ..........


----------



## ithica

about 15-20 litres of fuel a day, I know that Tremzac will be releasing a model with a quick attach system for the use of front and rear skidsteer accessories. As far as skidsteer vs forcat, well in my experience no skidsteer can pull like my machine even a 70 hp machine would be outpulled, plus even very large forwarders or nuckleboom vehicles will slip and slide going downhill, but because of the hydrostatic system controlling the machine choked with logs it stops dead in it's tracks, there is also an automatic hydraulic cylinder that engages and disengages into the drive sprocket as an emergency brake, simply by pushing on the forward control joystick.


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya , its like they are pushing for a 100 k machine . I am after a 20 - 30 k skidder . What kind of fuel economy Do u get with the D36


----------



## ithica

15-20 litres or 4 - 5 galons of fuel per day


----------



## Philbert

Interesting thread. 

It might be more appropriate to compare this item with something more like the ASV ST-50 than a skid-steer designed for loading/digging applications.

Don't know what they sell for.

Philbert


----------



## tramp bushler

ithica said:


> 15-20 litres or 4 - 5 galons of fuel per day



I apologize for my ignorance // That is good


----------



## ithica

This is an interesting thread , I'll post an ad for the FORCAT/OXTRAC , got this in my e-mail last week


----------



## ithica

sorry guys can't post it , too big


----------



## Metals406

tramp bushler said:


> .. Come on buddy , help me out here .. We need info ... It was OX Trac ., they got bought into Forcat as I understand it . They no longer make the nice little Forcat 2000 with the Kohler gas engine . Now they are basically the OXtrac , but called Forcat D36 . They have a 36 horse Perkins diesel in them now . ..... they weigh 1500 lbs more than the little 2000 model ..... Why does every company have to size things out of existance ..... They did that with 4 wheelers and sno gos too .. Oh and the price , now they are 44,000 Canadian . At least NAFTA isn,t screwing anyone if I purchase or lease one ... The company sells a skidder ,so they make another ,which keeps manufacturing jobs going .. I get a skidder , which I wouldn,t if I had to pay 5 or 10 % tarrif on ......... I hate taxes !!!...... I sure did like the little 27 horse model tho . Big old fat square hood on the D36 .  ugly .. Thanks Metals for posting the vid ... I guess they just sold one to some logger in Libby Montana ..... Tarzan , how far are you from Libby ???????



Tramp,

I'm closer to Libby than Cody (Tarzan). . . It's an hours drive West of me. . . and Cody is two hours South of me.

I wish that logger in Libby all the luck in the world. . . It's getting tough here to make a living in the woods. Smurfit Stone shutting down is really putting another nail in our "logging casket".


----------



## Hddnis

It really is too bad you don't live closer. I've got a machine that will actually end up being very similar in size to the small forcat on the drawing boards. I guess it is actually a little farther along since I have the engine, transmission and chains for the tracks already. 

When I get it done I'd be happy to share pictures and any information I could if you wanted to make or have someone make something similar for you.

If you want a ready made machine you might look into a Magnatrack made by Struck. They have been around a good number of years. I'll see if I can find more information on them.


Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis

Here is the website. http://struckcorp.com/

They have winch attachments for log pulling. Smallest machine starts at $4,800.00 and tips the scales at less than 600lbs. The bigger machine is almost 2k lbs and I'm sure costs a lot more money.

I looked at buying one several years ago and never did, got an ASV instead. I did work for a guy that owned one and he loved it. He had the big one set up with a loader and backhoe. Sounds like for your needs a blade and powered winch would be best. It would not be as easy on the ground as the Forcat, but better than tires and it will outpull even a big quad.

Anyway, I remembered them and thought I should throw it out there.



Mr. HE


----------



## tramp bushler

Thank you ; I went on their site . They do look very good . At this point I am pursueing the Forcat D36 ....... We'll see how that goes .... It would be nice to get a machine that is ready to go to work when it arrives .. However these Struck dozers are on the short list , as they will fit between the wheel wells of a 3/4th ton pu ...... In the long run the Forcat will out log anything in its class . And it will pay for itself in a couple years of operation . Possibly less time ... The Strucks are apealing tho . I would like to find one up here someone is working .... Thanks again .


----------



## Hddnis

I figured they would be a possible, but not exactly what you are looking for. The top speed seems a little slow, not for tight in stuff, but when you get to the wide open space it would sure seem like a crawl. Also very little protection for the operator from brush and limbs, but that could be added. Which brings you back to wanting a woods ready machine. 



Mr. HE


----------



## Philbert

tramp bushler said:


> At this point I am pursueing the Forcat D36 .......



We expect full and detailed reports with photographs and videos.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Other Options?*

Depending on your size, distance, etc., with the right attachments, these ould be of interest. They are primarily 'walk-behinds', but you can ride them standing, depending on the use:

*Jonsered Iron Horse*

http://www.tiltonequipment.com/assets/pdfs/iron horse_brochure_web version.pdf






*Toro Dingo*

http://www.toro.com/professional/sws/loader/track/index.html


----------



## tramp bushler

*Business partners ??*

Ya , now for the tough part of finding someone who wants to be a business partner . Someone who is real good with money .... I,m not bad with money , but there is only so much time in a day ....... If I could find someone who was totally trust worthy , and could handle all the wood orders , banking , and all that . maybe deliver a load of wood occasionally , This business could really get in the cut !! .. There are several markets around here that could be developed with a little more time and effort ..... 
Ah well new business , just takes alot of work and time .... When I was young I was always in too much of a hurry for everything right now .......I,m starting to get part of a brain in my head .. I think .... It has to be green color also no red or yellow color ..


----------



## tramp bushler

Philbert said:


> Depending on your size, distance, etc., with the right attachments, these ould be of interest. They are primarily 'walk-behinds', but you can ride them standing, depending on the use:
> 
> *Jonsered Iron Horse*
> 
> http://www.tiltonequipment.com/assets/pdfs/iron horse_brochure_web version.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toro Dingo*
> 
> http://www.toro.com/professional/sws/loader/track/index.html



These both have potential , essespecially the Iron Horse . But I have yet to find a price for the Iron Horse >>> ...... ... I have been thinking about the Matt Tracks for my 4 wheeler . which would solve many problesm with the wheels . But thats $ 4,000 bucks . which isn,t the end of the world , but I still need to get the log / tree up off the ground .... This is where the thread ( my little loggin outfit ) was headed before Cody posted the link the the Forcat 2000 vid .


----------



## Greystoke

tramp bushler said:


> These both have potential , essespecially the Iron Horse . But I have yet to find a price for the Iron Horse >>> ...... ... I have been thinking about the Matt Tracks for my 4 wheeler . which would solve many problesm with the wheels . But thats $ 4,000 bucks . which isn,t the end of the world , but I still need to get the log / tree up off the ground .... This is where the thread ( my little loggin outfit ) was headed before Cody posted the link the the Forcat 2000 vid .



Now look what I went and did! lol! I remember researching these small machines a couple of years ago when I kept getting calls from people who wanted their property cleaned up for fire reduction. The forcat seems like a sweet little machine...one of the things that I liked about it is how fast and responsive it was in that first video that I posted. Anyhow, good luck pardner, hope you can get one and it does well for you...if it doesn't...good thing there are thousands of miles between us! By the way, how far are you from Wasilla? My two kids are visiting their Mom for Christmas there right now.


----------



## Greystoke

Metals406 said:


> Tramp,
> 
> I'm closer to Libby than Cody (Tarzan). . . It's an hours drive West of me. . . and Cody is two hours South of me.
> 
> I wish that logger in Libby all the luck in the world. . . It's getting tough here to make a living in the woods. Smurfit Stone shutting down is really putting another nail in our "logging casket".



I am so glad that I am not a Montana logger! It is a joke here, compared to what it was in the early 90's when I started; It is pathetic! Instead of calling it logging, they might as well call it "picking $hit with the chickens"...:rant: Man, I get fired up when it comes to seeing how poorly this industry is doing, not just here, but everywhere...so, I will stop ranting now. :bang:


----------



## tramp bushler

Wasilla is 150 miles away , Anchorage is 200 ..... We might be running into Anchorage on Saturday night .See what happens for the rest of the week ........ No Nothing to worry about with the skidder ... I have all confidence that is what I am after ....... . I,m thinking a skid steer will be what I get for loading my trucks.. I,m very happy with how they work on flat ground like at a landing ... .
Just being able to skid the trees out whole will save me lifting every thing 3 times .. Which means I can lift 2-3 times as much ........ I already have an elevated log deck in my head so I will be able to pull the flat bed tight along side it and move the logs over once sawn instead of up .... .... Last night a guy I delivered to was asking me how I got that piece of wood up there .... I said , I put it there , he said, who do you have working with you ? , I told him , I work alone ( too hard to get along with to work with anyone ) .. That was one of the best things about working on a cutting crew .... Got to be on a crew , but I didn,t have to work with any one ... Just ride back and forth ...........


----------



## Philbert

tramp bushler said:


> But I have yet to find a price for the Iron Horse.



I asked informally a few years back when they had one at the State Fair. I want to say that they are (were?) in the ballpark of $10,000 to $14,000 ?

Seemed like a lot at the time, comparing them to other yard/garden/landscaping/turf type products, but maybe not if comparing them to skid-steer/skidder type products.

Big trade offs appear to be access (better), cost (lower), travel speed (slower), capacity (lower).

Personally, if I was doing this type of work, had enough money, and a big enough garage, I would want (at least) one of each. I mean, no body plays golf with just one club, right?

Philbert


----------



## Greystoke

tramp bushler said:


> Wasilla is 150 miles away , Anchorage is 200 ..... We might be running into Anchorage on Saturday night .See what happens for the rest of the week ........ No Nothing to worry about with the skidder ... I have all confidence that is what I am after ....... . I,m thinking a skid steer will be what I get for loading my trucks.. I,m very happy with how they work on flat ground like at a landing ... .
> Just being able to skid the trees out whole will save me lifting every thing 3 times .. Which means I can lift 2-3 times as much ........ I already have an elevated log deck in my head so I will be able to pull the flat bed tight along side it and move the logs over once sawn instead of up .... .... Last night a guy I delivered to was asking me how I got that piece of wood up there .... I said , I put it there , he said, who do you have working with you ? , I told him , I work alone ( too hard to get along with to work with anyone ) .. That was one of the best things about working on a cutting crew .... Got to be on a crew , but I didn,t have to work with any one ...
> 
> 
> 
> Just ride back and forth
> 
> 
> 
> ...........
Click to expand...


Sometimes I couldn't even stand the rides back and forth! Maybe I am a little high strung? The most annoying part of a logging camp was having to eat with my co-workers...after a few months, they really started getting on my nerves! Guess that is why I don't do the "camp thing"


----------



## tramp bushler

*A few months .*

Why do you think I,m the TRAMP bushler .... I don,t get tramped .. I tramp .... 
It goes sumthin like this .... 
.
. looks like it might be blowin , , ( bull buck says ) aw it ain't blowin ; me , well if I stick around it,s gonna be blowin too much to fly to town , Hey you gonna do any check scalein here this morning , Bull buck , ya why . me good I,ll get my saws , have the office " CALL ME A PLANE " .... I,m outa here boys . . Been fun , later !... What do ya want to do that for , ( cause its time to go to town )..
.
.
. May not be a good business plan , but it sure is fun !!!
. I,m old now and don,t want to tramp any more . But when there was lots of loggin , shoot , lets have er boys !!!!!! If there was any cuttin going on I was always able to get on same outfit again ...


----------



## Metals406

Tramp,

We have two huge equipment yards here, full of anything you can imagine. The Kila yard alone has probably 10-20 small dozers. Then there's the Columbia Falls yard, which is bigger yet.

I'm guessing you could walk away with a small dozer and a trailer for it for $5,000-$10,000. Of course, we are 2,225 miles away from Fairbanks. Anyway, thought I'd throw it out there. Here's a link to their (limited) website: http://www.russellstruckandequipment.com/

Here's the Kila Yard:







Here's the Columbia Falls Yard:


----------



## Metals406

bullbuck said:


> hey metals,they got any bobcat t320s up there?



Probably. . . A lot of their stuff is old, weird equipment. . . Real specialty stuff. Call it junk I guess, but it's neat to me. I'd say 3/4 of the stuff they got is good equipment.

They have a shop in C. Falls where they do a lot of work to the stuff they bring in. I know they have a t-190 for sale? It was just in the Traders Dispatch.

I can take a pic of the add they have in there. . . Give me a couple minutes.


----------



## Metals406

The Traders Dispatch is a great publication, with a free subscription if you're a rancher or business owner. It has auction listings, animal husbandry articles, equipment ads, etc.

I always look forward to my copy every month.

Here's some poorly taken pictures, but you'll get the gist.


----------



## bullbuck

good thing i got a few beers in me,i was able to read that clearly!looks like they got some good stuff up there,those are some nice bumpers there,there was an old boy from here that lived down in the deer country and he had 4 maybe 18"spikes on his brush guard,so when he hit one it was tagged bagged and delivered!lol


----------



## Metals406

bullbuck said:


> good thing i got a few beers in me,i was able to read that clearly!looks like they got some good stuff up there,those are some nice bumpers there,there was an old boy from here that lived down in the deer country and he had 4 maybe 18"spikes on his brush guard,so when he hit one it was tagged bagged and delivered!lol



LOL, new camera, I haven't quit figured it out yet.

And that spike story is funny. . . For the last 10 years I've thought about a bumper with retractable spikes. All the Law Dogs I know laugh about it, but they'd pull your butt over for it too! 

They would say you made it to "intentionally hit animals". I don't know about you, but that don't make a whole lot of sense. When a headlight assembly on these new rigs cost $500+. . . You'd have to be out of your mind to intentionally hit anything!


----------



## bullbuck

Metals406 said:


> LOL, new camera, I haven't quit figured it out yet.
> 
> And that spike story is funny. . . For the last 10 years I've thought about a bumper with retractable spikes. All the Law Dogs I know laugh about it, but they'd pull your butt over for it too!
> 
> They would say you made it to "intentionally hit animals". I don't know about you, but that don't make a whole lot of sense. When a headlight assembly on these new rigs cost $500+. . . You'd have to be out of your mind to intentionally hit anything!



i believe they would say that!this old boy i speak of comes from weed n.m.this place is back in the sticks,im not sure that the lawdogs even venture that way?to this day


----------



## tramp bushler

*Cool ...*

I went on the web site and founs some iron that had very good prices and that looked very useful still .I was amazed at the size and price of the farm tractors They are about the size of a skidder .. The problem is transportation .. Getting something up here ... . If the Forcat happens , which I hope it does ,as it is perfect for me and what I,m doing now I was planning to drive my 1 ton ford to Calgary to get it ... It will fit right in the back or my truck ... There was a shear /skidder on that web site that sounded and looked interesting , if for no other reason than I couldn,t figure out how it warked .... There was also a Clark forwarder that was very interesting ....... , Just big and heavy to get here ..... ???? I have more questions than answers here ..... I really appreciate your time posting the pics , links and info .....


----------



## Metals406

tramp bushler said:


> I went on the web site and founs some iron that had very good prices and that looked very useful still .I was amazed at the size and price of the farm tractors They are about the size of a skidder .. The problem is transportation .. Getting something up here ... . If the Forcat happens , which I hope it does ,as it is perfect for me and what I,m doing now I was planning to drive my 1 ton ford to Calgary to get it ... It will fit right in the back or my truck ... There was a shear /skidder on that web site that sounded and looked interesting , if for no other reason than I couldn,t figure out how it warked .... There was also a Clark forwarder that was very interesting ....... , Just big and heavy to get here ..... ???? I have more questions than answers here ..... I really appreciate your time posting the pics , links and info .....



Tramp,

We're just below Calgary. . . Not far at all. I'll try to get some pictures of the smaller cats they have in their yard. Some of them would dang near fit in your truck. :jawdrop:

Or, you could talk them into a package deal where you get a nice 12k trailer to haul it home on. . . Then you can use the trailer for wood too.


----------



## tramp bushler

Wow, How far south ???


----------



## Metals406

tramp bushler said:


> Wow, How far south ???



About 300 miles is all. . .


----------



## tramp bushler

I called down there and talked to Ben ?? He is e mailing me some pics of a D21 Komatsu dozer ..... We,ll see ... They have quite a bit of small iron in Anchorage and Fairbanks ........ Draggin a trailer with a 9k lb machine on it back from Mt. is about 2 k in fuel and time ..... Plus wear and tear on the truck ......,. The nice thing about the Forcat is it fits well in the back of my truck ... I would get the same 14 mpg I do with a load of wood on ...


----------



## Metals406

tramp bushler said:


> I called down there and talked to Ben ?? He is e mailing me some pics of a D21 Komatsu dozer ..... We,ll see ... They have quite a bit of small iron in Anchorage and Fairbanks ........ Draggin a trailer with a 9k lb machine on it back from Mt. is about 2 k in fuel and time ..... Plus wear and tear on the truck ......,. The nice thing about the Forcat is it fits well in the back of my truck ... I would get the same 14 mpg I do with a load of wood on ...



It would still be cheaper, no?? What did he say he'd do on a cat/trailer combo? You should be able to get that dozer, a trailer, and haul it all back for less than they want for that Forcat.

A couple grand for fuel etc is less than freight for a normal mobilization. . . $1.50 a mile is cheap for Mobe right now. . . So you should be able to come in under that.

Keep us posted.


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya most definately less than the Forcat . But there are some good Komatsu D20S in Eagle River for around 11,000$ .. Less than 200 miles away .. ......... There are other things the Forcat can do other than just log up here .. I am looking into things for the summer ......... But we'll see .... I need a better business plan ... Hard thing to come up with in a changing growing business but something I am intent on .... I like what I do ...
. Not being a mechanic by inclination , older iron gives me a feeling of trepidation ......A wheel skidder is fun to bash stuff with , but also rough as a cob to spend much time in.......... I know where there are 009 Madills I could get just for the shipping basically ....... But all I need is 10 cord a day or less capability .......A small dozer or the Forcat is great for that ......


----------



## Metals406

tramp bushler said:


> Ya most definately less than the Forcat . But there are some good Komatsu D20S in Eagle River for around 11,000$ .. Less than 200 miles away .. ......... There are other things the Forcat can do other than just log up here .. I am looking into things for the summer ......... But we'll see .... I need a better business plan ... Hard thing to come up with in a changing growing business but something I am intent on .... I like what I do ...
> . Not being a mechanic by inclination , older iron gives me a feeling of trepidation ......A wheel skidder is fun to bash stuff with , but also rough as a cob to spend much time in.......... I know where there are 009 Madills I could get just for the shipping basically ....... But all I need is 10 cord a day or less capability .......A small dozer or the Forcat is great for that ......



I know they have more dozers besides the one you're getting pics of. . . Smaller units yet, some with rubber tracks.

The Kila yard is right by my church, so I'll take some pics of what's visible from the highway. . . The dude owns a lot of stuff for sure.

I bet you would really benefit from a forwarding trailer too. . . Anything like that up in Alaska you could get used for cheap?

What does the Forcat company want for their forwarding trailer that hooks up to the Forcat??

Whatever you decide, you should get the equipment that suits your needs the best. . . Whether it be the Forcat or something else.

I would think you could greatly benefit from a firewood processor as well, after you figure out the "getting it out'a the woods" part. What kind of competition do you have up there for firewood sales? Could you market and sell 100-200 cord a year?

In these parts, everyone and their little sister sells firewood. . . Not very lucrative.


----------



## tramp bushler

I think I could get up to 300 cord a year . But I easily saw that with a power saw .. But 200 is a good soon goal ......I,m doing around 25 cord per month doing it the hard way alone ....I have increased my price and sold everything I get out ........... I,m not doing the employee thing with the new laws out ... Talk about putting people out of work .... . What does wood sell for there , Firewood ..?


----------



## Metals406

tramp bushler said:


> I think I could get up to 300 cord a year . But I easily saw that with a power saw .. But 200 is a good soon goal ......I,m doing around 25 cord per month doing it the hard way alone ....I have increased my price and sold everything I get out ........... I,m not doing the employee thing with the new laws out ... Talk about putting people out of work .... . What does wood sell for there , Firewood ..?



You can see about $125.00-$135 a cord for Lodgepole Pine delivered. . . Doug Fir and Western Larch averages $150-$170 a cord delivered.

This link to our local Trading paper gives a pretty good example: http://www.mountaintrader.com/pg-search.asp

Spruce and other real light woods like, Grand Fir, Alpine (piss) Fir, Black Cottonwood, Aspen, Birch, etc. are probably closer to $80-$110 a cord.


----------



## Metals406

Check this out!! I'd personally make one with a swing grapple/winch combo.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eKeQENKG8M0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eKeQENKG8M0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## hanniedog

Hey Tramp there is a place in Washington Courthouse, Ohio that has 1977 Bombardier for sale. Catch it at www.parrishtrucksandequipment.com asking $6,950 or offer. Has enclosed cab and v type snowplow.


----------



## tramp bushler

I couldn,t find it , maybe someone already bought it ..


----------



## hanniedog

Tramp I saw it in an Auto&RV trader type magazine just got it today. So it may not be on the web site. www.autorv.com is address of mag.


----------



## tramp bushler

I found it , it,s kindof cute , but I,m not too sure it would work for my application . and for the price I could find simular here .... Thanks tho .!!!!!!.


----------



## tramp bushler

*bombardia*

No doubt a small machine would work vastly superior to a 4 wheeler or sno go .. ... It seems like all the nice small work machines are no longer manufactured and every thing is either for play or big loans ....Even the Forcat , when I started this search it was the Forcat 2000 with a 27 hp engine and 2700Lb weight ... for around 27 K $.... Now it is the Forcat D36 for 43 K $ and it weighs 4 K lbs ....... It isn,t important that the D36 will pull more as the 2000 model would do every thing I needed perfectly ..... All the bigger machine is is more debt ....Still a great machine .. But the 2000 model was just the cats meow for me ...... Especially in the light foot print area ....


----------



## Hddnis

Keep you eyes open for a used one. Maybe tell the salesman that if they have someone who wants to upgrade you want their old machine. You might need to overhaul it, just to be sure it will be reliable, but you'll get what you really need for the work you do.



Mr. HE


----------



## Metals406

Tramp,

Here's a few pics from the Kila yard. . . Locked up tight, so I couldn't walk around and take pics.

Their Columbia Falls yard has much more equipment.

This would be a neat small unit. . . Remove the backhoe while skidding, put it back on when needed.












A small dozer with a really wide stance!






Nicer looking old skidder. . . The rubber looks pretty dang good.


----------



## Metals406

Small old military dozer. . .











Another small one. . .






Not really relevant, but I'd like to have this Komatsu for about a month. . .






Again, little relevance, but I thought it was a cute old Motor Patrol. . . This would also be nice to maintain my driveway in summer and winter.


----------



## Metals406

I'd like to walk both their yards with the camera, and see if they've got any neat tracked vehicles that aren't a dozer. I know they get in some neat stuff that you don't see every day.

I'm aware of guys that hit surplus yards for older equipment and restore it for a fraction of the cost of buying newer. My brother's father-in-law did it for years with military surplus. He'd get Hummer parts and build complete Hummers.

Doug's uncle in Colorado does that with big old excavators. . . Buy's them super cheap and redoes them.


----------



## tramp bushler

Wow !! That looks like a 230 Timberjack that someone painted yellow It looks just likre the one I ran in 78 ... The 230 had the taller wheels and tires than the 225 ... I really appreciate you taking the time to take some pics ... That stuff wasn,t on their web site . But that Timber Jack would work great for my purposes ...... The track loader ,/ backhoe would also .. Like you say , take the hoe off it for loggin and put it back on for construction ...... A guy with his thinking cap on should be able to put a small hyd. grapple on the hoe instead of the bucket ... Take the out riggers off and plumb those lines to the grapple and rotor ..... Just an idea


----------



## tramp bushler

The big problem with Mechanicin is if I,m turning wrenches I,m not cuttin logs ........................ That Timber Jack does look nice don,t it ...!!!! I wonder where the front roll bars are ??? .. It prolly has a 353 in it ...


----------



## PB

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vVI9PzRZpH4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vVI9PzRZpH4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I want one of these.


----------



## Metals406

tramp bushler said:


> The big problem with Mechanicin is if I,m turning wrenches I,m not cuttin logs ........................ That Timber Jack does look nice don,t it ...!!!! I wonder where the front roll bars are ??? .. It prolly has a 353 in it ...



Not sure where the bars are? I bet you could wheel and deal on this stuff too.

That small dozer/backhoe is a Japan unit, but oh well. I think that one could be very easily set up to be a multi-purpose unit.

I really am curious to see what equipment oddities are lurking in the Col. Falls yard.

As far as the grapple switch to the dozer/backhoe, I'd be willing to bet they have a grapple somewhere in one of the yards that could be retrofit.


----------



## tramp bushler

PlantBiologist said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vVI9PzRZpH4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vVI9PzRZpH4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> I want one of these.





Ya , it could have it,s uses , if it cost a few grand , but not 10 k or more ...... My Polaris 500 Sportsman will snap alot more wood out than that ......I think one of those log loarer trailers , forwarder trailers and a 4 whle on Matt tracks would get alot done ... But it would have to last A LONG TIME TO REALLY PAY FOR IT SELF .




.this is 80 cubic feet of spruce as I recall . about 3/4th cord , of 2 cubic meters roughly...


----------



## tramp bushler

Oh and the other thing , I brought it 3 miles down the Richardson Highway @ 45 mph ... These Sportsmans are FAST ...


----------



## estrees

*Iron Horse way better than 4 wheeler*

Saw this post and had to chime in. I have owned an Iron Horse, 9hp model for the last 3 years and can tell you firsthand that it is better than a 4 wheeler for skidding logs or pulling a trailer of wood, rails etc. I have used an atv before and they can do ok on some flat ground but hook up a log to it and put it on a hill or in some snow or soft ground and the 4 wheeler is worthless. That is with the end of the log suspended so it doesn't dig in and putting weight on the back tires. Lots of damage to the ground and too much abuse on the machine, if it can even do the job. The Iron Horse will drag big logs: 1000lb rated skidding, although I've gone beyond that, and 2000lb when trailering, and I've been closer to 3,000. Sometimes that's a 30" 8 footer and sometimes it's a 50footer that's 16" at the base, or 3-4 smaller tree lengths, depending on green or dead). You can manoeuver it anywhere. Mine has a winch with 75 feet of cable that will pull in trees and bundles of brush faster than any winch you've seen. And you can be dragging a log/logs up a soft hill, stop to take a brake, then start again without losing traction. Try that with a 4 wheeler. I have. Goes good in snow and can run over slash and run up hills. And if it can't climb the hill, you can winch your way up the thing. Iron Horse wins hands down. The 9hp with winch does cost $14k new, but it will outlast the 2 atv's you wear out trying to do the same job. Easy to fix if you can turn a wrench. Fits in the bed of a pickup. Spend about $5 a day in gas to run it. 
A 4x4 farm tractor works well too, depending on hills and rocks etc. I use a 40 hp tractor with farmi winch for skidding and piling brush etc. It will obviously skid more than the Iron Horse but it also costs more (but you may be able to find a used one for about the same price) too and can't get into half the places the Iron Horse can without making a road or cutting more trees down than you have to. And you have to trailer the tractor as opposed to hauling the Iron Horse in a pickup with a trailer of wood behind you. I would also like to get a Forcat, but the price on the new Diesel one scares me right now, but it does have front and rear quick attach. Just imagine the possibilities. If you do get a forcat, let us know how it works for you. Or you can buy my tractor and Iron Horse and I can go buy the forcat, or Oxtrac...whatever it is now.


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya , I think you are right , but the 14K is a bit much .... When factored out it may well pay for itself, but it isn,t as much of a production increase as I,m looking at over my snow go and sled as I need for the cost ..... I can get a Komatsu 40 horse dozer for 11 K , but the Skagit wheel skidder I,m getting will only run me 5 K or less time I get it here ...... .... My target yarding production is 4- 10 cord a day with me doing the falling and yarding both ....... The Forcat will do that well and the wheel skidder will easily also ..... My tenitive plan is to make the cash with the Skagit to cash out the Forcat ......


----------



## estrees

I've seen a couple used ones around for 8-9k. I've considered selling mine. As far as production, a cord an hour is about average, depending on how far you have to skid, tree size and if you don't have to clean up all the slash. Over 200 yards and that goes down. But this thing will pull a log trailer that holds a healthy cord per turn. I use a tandem axle off road trailer for mine when there's lots of smaller stuff where I can load a 10-14 footer by hand. But when you can skid a whole large stem at once, or multiple smaller ones, it's just easier than loading them onto a trailer. A dozer is strong, slow and heavy. It would probably give you the production you need and be able to do other things like plow, build roads etc. If it's always parked on the same lot, no problem. If you have to move it around and trailer it a bunch, then it's not as fun. Depends on the size I guess. Whatever you decide to get, I'd make sure you have winching ability.


----------



## dancan

Here's an option that might work for you 





It's on craig's list in Fairbanks .
http://fairbanks.craigslist.org/rvs/1568727274.html


Woops ! I need to clean my glasses and pay a little more attention with the 0's on the price .


----------



## dancan

This is much lower in price but a lot further away 





http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/1608387290.html


----------



## tramp bushler

I wonder what it takes to wear out or break a distributer bushing ??????... 
.
. 
. Ya , the first Bombadeer . costs about what 4 of those triple 6 Clark Rangers .. Granted it is probably quieter but thats about it ........... Also those rubber tracks would not be so great on slick blowdowns under the snow .. where as the Forcat has steel grousers ...!!! and the Forcat has a winch , arch , blade , and is a skidder by design .....


----------



## ithica

Personally the Bombardier units were good, parts are hard to find and these units are expensive to maintain they were bought out by Camoplast and then Camoplast was bought out by Prinorth so getting new OEM parts for the old bombies is tough, plus I hate fixing other peoples junk !


----------



## tramp bushler

*Ithaca ; We NEED PICS !!!*

.. Come on .. You have one ,,,, Please . Just some digital snaps ..........please , please , please !!!!!


----------



## dancan

Not my picture .
This is a J5 , do a search ,look for bombardier j5 muskeg to start .
There are a few other models ,I'm not familiar with all of them .


----------



## Hddnis

I guess the guy made this thing. I want one. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbwKFqQTCyU&feature=related



Mr. HE


----------



## floyd

I hope you didn't run that load down the pavement at 45. Look at that rr tire.

I have an atv like that but mine has bars around the beds. I really like the plastic beds on mine & the bars are handy as well. I put heavier shocks on mine since I have a plow. I think I need to hang weight off the front when farming with mine.

Mine replaced 4 Norwegian fjords. I miss my hooligans but could no longer care for them.

That arch looks interesting. I would be afraid to drop a tree on the roller.


----------



## Metals406

Hddnis said:


> I guess the guy made this thing. I want one.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbwKFqQTCyU&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



I really like his pass-through design on the secondary boom, allowing it to fold up nicely. The only thing that would make it better is a snorkel on the secondary boom.


----------



## tramp bushler

Floyd ; you had some fjords ? some friends have about a dozen head of them last I knew .. They are right at home in Southeast Alaska .... and yes 45 mph My little ox . I,m trading it for my next ox ...a Skagit skidder . .....
. Wonder why they call it a band wagon ....?????? looks good , but expensive .!


----------



## 056 kid

I saw a great lookin 450cMule on the internet the other day. the proce seemed too good to be true. . .


----------



## tramp bushler

Maybe it had gone swimming ...??? Up here it happens often . A used 4 wheeler with a real inexpensive price is reason to be leary , and check the oil first !!


----------

